# Microrasboras



## allaboutfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I know a lot of you are looking for Micros right now. No Brigs yet... Sorry.

But I did manage to get:

Boraras uropthakmoides (Blue Boraras)
Rasbora spilocerca (Dwarf Scissortail)
Microrasbora kubotai (Neon Green Kubotai)
Rasbora axelrodi (Green Axelrod's Rasbora)
Boraras maculata (Pygmy Rasbora)

Still have some Galaxys at $8.99.

I also picked up some nice Red Licorice Gouramis. 

Take care,

Kirt
All About Fish
2535 E. Broadway Ave
Long Beach, CA 90803
562-438-4148


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

allaboutfish said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I know a lot of you are looking for Micros right now. No Brigs yet... Sorry.
> 
> ...


So many awesome fish, so few tanks in my house. I wanted to get most of those fish at some point over the last year. Good job, Kirt.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Not only good job, but thank you! I don't think another B&M store has been so active at posting what livestock they have!

I only wish I was closer or had less kids


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

IMO, this is what sets a LFS apart from the big chains.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Yep. That's one of the reasons I prefer Aquatic Warehouse in San Diego. If you talk to their orders guy, he'll look for specific fish for you. That's how Tony and I got B. maculatas and I got the Sundadanio axelrodi's a while back.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Picked up some of the Blue Boraras. They seemed to have a tight schooling pattern in the fish store, so I thought I'd try them out.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Great fish!!!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

IUnknown said:


> Picked up some of the Blue Boraras. They seemed to have a tight schooling pattern in the fish store, so I thought I'd try them out.


Wow, they look great. How much were they? I might have to buy a dozen or so.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

$3.99


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I do have to say I didn't recognize them as Blue Rasboras. They look a lot like exclamation point rasboras to me (link).


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> I do have to say I didn't recognize them as Blue Rasboras. They look a lot like exclamation point rasboras to me (link).


Actually, they look like exclamatino point rasboras now that I look them up.

MyFishTank.Net - It's Your Tank Also...


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, the boraras species seem to have a lot of common names. Sparrow rasbora is another name I've come across for these fish


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

yeah, I'd definintly say they are boraras urophthalmoides...that was my first thought when I saw them. Epic, if we end up doing a group order from franks, I know they usually carry them there as well (*hint, hint...I want to do a group order!**)


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Those look beautiful!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

They are. Mine are a bit shy, though. My B. maculata are a lot more active.

Regardless, they're tiny and fast!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

turbomkt said:


> They are. Mine are a bit shy, though. My B. maculata are a lot more active.
> 
> Regardless, they're tiny and fast!


What size tank do you have them in, Mike?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I have them in a 10g.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

how many do you have in a 10g, and how full/empty does it look? I'm looking to replace my neons with maculatas and/or brigattae and/or other microrasboras and was wondering how many I should be thinking about getting! I have 5 maculatas in a 10, and they just dissapear!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I had 25 maculatas in a 10g and it looked about right. I think I have about half that right now. Since I don't really trim the plants much and there are a ton of shrimp in there, they look just fine


----------

